# Complete Engine Replacement



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I am looking for a complete rebuilt 400 engine for my '67 GTO does anyone have a recommendation or know of anyone who sells these engines?
I can't seem to find anyone that sells complete crate motors for this car.


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure what kind of money you're looking to spend but Proformance Unlimited specializes in rebuilt pontiacs. Probably a bit on the pricey side but they do rebuild them. Also Butler performance does them as well. Personally I'd probably try and find a local used engine to have rebuilt if you can find one.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

None of those guys have engines built and ready to sell you have to wait months to get one.
I am trying to find one ready to go so I can drive the car this summer.
There are no local engines or rebuilders in my area unless you count R&R and Fulper is a joke.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check these guys out. I have no experience with them or know anybody who has used them, but they do offer complete engines, broken in, and with a warranty. Not really bad prices. Pontiac Performance Street Engines


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Jim I will call them tomorrow but it looks like from reading their site it will be 3 months to get one.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebuilt Engines and Rebuilt Motors from CME

Have not used them, but they sell them...


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's a late '70's 400. Ad says they have one in stock that usually ships within 24 hours. That may be false info. But if they do have one, it'll probably have one of the "557" blocks, 6x-8 heads, cast rods, and the 8-eyebrow cast pistons. 

Pontiac 400 75-79 comp engine

Don't know what your budget is, but here's a 400 block 4.5" stroker. They say it's already been on the dyno, is in a crate, ready to ship. Don't know anything about the builder.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-400...-Crate-Engine-w-Edelbrock-heads-/111655027675

Sandoval also shows to have a complete 400 in "inventory". Don't know if it's true or not. I reckin you can contact some of these builders and see if anybody has something built.

http://www.sandovalperformance.com/

A couple of Ebay 455's.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-455...Firebird-Gto-Trans-Am-GM-A-body-/381240627701

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-pontia...on-GTO-Lemans-Firebird-Trans-Am-/221756004692


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, I have already checked with most of these builders, what they have in inventory are blocks ready to build but nothing built.

I have a lead on a warehouse full of Pontiac stuff, several complete 400 and 455 engines I will be looking at on Saturday and may make an offer on all of it.


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in the same situation you are. If you do end up with more than you need, I might be interested. I'm not in a huge rush. Unlikely my car will be ready this summer.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

How complete and original is your car? If your car has the correct 400 for it, what about buying a used running motor (of virtually any vintage or size) and run it while having yours rebuilt?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> How complete and original is your car? If your car has the correct 400 for it, what about buying a used running motor (of virtually any vintage or size) and run it while having yours rebuilt?


My car is a parts matching numbers and the builder that has my engine now has a serious health issue at the moment and that is what I am trying to do.
This lady I am seeing tomorrow her husband has passed away and he was a machinist that just built Pontiacs and she has a warehouse full of Pontiac parts including a few complete engines.
She wants to sell it all and I own a empty commercial building and I might make her an offer for everything.
There is a '67 local to me that was rear ended that has a rebuilt engine in it but the owner wants to give me nothing for my car and put his engine in it.
Not gonna happen, I have rebuilt it from bumper to bumper and just need an interim engine until the original is done so I can drive it this summer.


----------

